
Mapping the Deepfake Landscape - anarbadalov
https://deeptracelabs.com/mapping-the-deepfake-landscape/
======
anarbadalov
Perhaps I should have posted this article, where I learned about the report:
[https://qz.com/1723476/deepfake-videos-feature-mostly-
porn-a...](https://qz.com/1723476/deepfake-videos-feature-mostly-porn-
according-to-new-study-from-deeptrace-labs/)

